# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  يا استاذ مزمل ابو القاسم بالراحة على البابور .اللهم اني صائم

## الدسكو

*[frame="7 80"] 
* نحن لا نستغرب القسوة التي مارستها الزميلة فاطمة الصادق مع لاعبي المريخ، وهي التي أوردت مداخلة في
منتدى الهلال الإلكتروني في شهر مارس الماضي وكتبت ما يلي: أكملت قناة الشروق ترتيباتها لنقل مباراة 
(الدلاقين) مع إنتركلوب، وتجري قناة قوون اتصالاتها الآن وعبر بعثة الهلال لنقل مباراة (الأسياد)!


* وصفت فاطمة المريخاب (بالدلاقين) والهلالاب (بالأسياد).. وصورة المداخلة موجودة بطرفنا!


* فهل تريد بعذ ذلك من مشاهديها أن يصدقوا أنها محايدة وتتعامل مع المريخ مثلما تتعامل مع الهلال؟


* الشيء المثير للسخرية أن فاطمة الصادق كانت وحتى وقتٍ قريب تشجع المريخ، وكان انتماؤها للأحمر
الوهاج معلوماً لدى معظم زملائها، وخاصةً في صحيفتي عالم النجوم والحدث، وكانت تتبادل رسائل التهاني
مع الزميل هيثم كابو كلما انتصر المريخ!


* فجأة هجرت الزميلة المذكورة تشجيع المريخ، وتحولت إلى هلالابية وتحول المريخاب عندها إلى دلاقين، والهلالاب إلى أسياد، 
ونعتقد أن ذلك التحول الكبير حدث في عهد رئاسة الأرباب للهلال.


* وباتت فاطمة تحتل منصب عضوة شرف منتدى الهلال الإلكتروني!


* فسبحان مقلب القلوب، وسبحان مغير الأحوال.


* فاطمة حرة في أن تبدل جلدها أو تغير ولاءها، ومن حقها أن تهجر الهلال غداً لتشجيع أهلي أم
طرقاً عراض أو نيل خوير أم طندب أو تحرير الجغيراب، لكنها ليست حرة في الانحياز للهلال على حساب المريخ.


* وعليها أن تتعامل مع لاعبي المريخ مثلما تتعامل لاعبي الهلال إذا أرادت لهم أن يظهروا برفقتها في برامج قناة قوون الهلالية.. أقصد الرياضية!
[/frame]

البابور بزعل كده ..اللهم اني صائم  
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اللهم اني صائم 
*

----------


## مناوي

*اللهم  اني صاااااااااااااااااااااااااائم
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

[frame="7 80"]
* نحن لا نستغرب القسوة التي مارستها الزميلة فاطمة الصادق مع لاعبي المريخ، وهي التي أوردت مداخلة في
منتدى الهلال الإلكتروني في شهر مارس الماضي وكتبت ما يلي: أكملت قناة الشروق ترتيباتها لنقل مباراة 
(الدلاقين) مع إنتركلوب، وتجري قناة قوون اتصالاتها الآن وعبر بعثة الهلال لنقل مباراة (الأسياد)!


* وصفت فاطمة المريخاب (بالدلاقين) والهلالاب (بالأسياد).. وصورة المداخلة موجودة بطرفنا!


* فهل تريد بعذ ذلك من مشاهديها أن يصدقوا أنها محايدة وتتعامل مع المريخ مثلما تتعامل مع الهلال؟


* الشيء المثير للسخرية أن فاطمة الصادق كانت وحتى وقتٍ قريب تشجع المريخ، وكان انتماؤها للأحمر
الوهاج معلوماً لدى معظم زملائها، وخاصةً في صحيفتي عالم النجوم والحدث، وكانت تتبادل رسائل التهاني
مع الزميل هيثم كابو كلما انتصر المريخ!


* فجأة هجرت الزميلة المذكورة تشجيع المريخ، وتحولت إلى هلالابية وتحول المريخاب عندها إلى دلاقين، والهلالاب إلى أسياد، 
ونعتقد أن ذلك التحول الكبير حدث في عهد رئاسة الأرباب للهلال.


* وباتت فاطمة تحتل منصب عضوة شرف منتدى الهلال الإلكتروني!


* فسبحان مقلب القلوب، وسبحان مغير الأحوال.


* فاطمة حرة في أن تبدل جلدها أو تغير ولاءها، ومن حقها أن تهجر الهلال غداً لتشجيع أهلي أم
طرقاً عراض أو نيل خوير أم طندب أو تحرير الجغيراب، لكنها ليست حرة في الانحياز للهلال على حساب المريخ.


* وعليها أن تتعامل مع لاعبي المريخ مثلما تتعامل لاعبي الهلال إذا أرادت لهم أن يظهروا برفقتها في برامج قناة قوون الهلالية.. أقصد الرياضية!
[/frame]

البابور بزعل كده ..اللهم اني صائم  



:c030::c030::c030::c030:
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بنزين ولا ديزل ؟؟

دي شكلها فيرنست عديل

*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*منحتها مالا تستحق حينما رددت عليها 

كان الاولى لا يسطر اسمها ويكفى ان يشار اليه  دون ان تاخذ تلك المساحة من العمود
هكذا شعرت الجلفوطة بالفخر حيال ماورد عنها من كلمات  تفرحها حتى لو كانت شتيمة

هو المريخ ده هين
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*والله داير اقول كلام لاكين انا صايم دى مره........
                        	*

----------


## ودكمبال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					

منحتها مالا تستحق حينما رددت عليها 

كان الاولى لا يسطر اسمها ويكفى ان يشار اليه  دون ان تاخذ تلك المساحة من العمود
هكذا شعرت الجلفوطة بالفخر حيال ماورد عنها من كلمات  تفرحها حتى لو كانت شتيمة

هو المريخ ده هين



 والله صدقت ياود عامر .. ماكان يرد عليها نهائي
لكن قال عنها حقائق محرجه جدا , انا والله بكرهها لله كده من يوم شفتها الجلفوطه دي
*

----------


## sinary

*اللهم اني صايم
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*اللهم اني صايم
*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

[frame="7 80"]
* نحن لا نستغرب القسوة التي مارستها الزميلة فاطمة الصادق مع لاعبي المريخ، وهي التي أوردت مداخلة في
منتدى الهلال الإلكتروني في شهر مارس الماضي وكتبت ما يلي: أكملت قناة الشروق ترتيباتها لنقل مباراة 
(الدلاقين) مع إنتركلوب، وتجري قناة قوون اتصالاتها الآن وعبر بعثة الهلال لنقل مباراة (الأسياد)!


* وصفت فاطمة المريخاب (بالدلاقين) والهلالاب (بالأسياد).. وصورة المداخلة موجودة بطرفنا!


* فهل تريد بعذ ذلك من مشاهديها أن يصدقوا أنها محايدة وتتعامل مع المريخ مثلما تتعامل مع الهلال؟


* الشيء المثير للسخرية أن فاطمة الصادق كانت وحتى وقتٍ قريب تشجع المريخ، وكان انتماؤها للأحمر
الوهاج معلوماً لدى معظم زملائها، وخاصةً في صحيفتي عالم النجوم والحدث، وكانت تتبادل رسائل التهاني
مع الزميل هيثم كابو كلما انتصر المريخ!


* فجأة هجرت الزميلة المذكورة تشجيع المريخ، وتحولت إلى هلالابية وتحول المريخاب عندها إلى دلاقين، والهلالاب إلى أسياد، 
ونعتقد أن ذلك التحول الكبير حدث في عهد رئاسة الأرباب للهلال.


* وباتت فاطمة تحتل منصب عضوة شرف منتدى الهلال الإلكتروني!


* فسبحان مقلب القلوب، وسبحان مغير الأحوال.


* فاطمة حرة في أن تبدل جلدها أو تغير ولاءها، ومن حقها أن تهجر الهلال غداً لتشجيع أهلي أم
طرقاً عراض أو نيل خوير أم طندب أو تحرير الجغيراب، لكنها ليست حرة في الانحياز للهلال على حساب المريخ.


* وعليها أن تتعامل مع لاعبي المريخ مثلما تتعامل لاعبي الهلال إذا أرادت لهم أن يظهروا برفقتها في برامج قناة قوون الهلالية.. أقصد الرياضية!
[/frame]

البابور بزعل كده ..اللهم اني صائم  



                                         :14_6_5[1]::14_6_5[1]::14_6_5[1]:
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					

منحتها مالا تستحق حينما رددت عليها 

كان الاولى لا يسطر اسمها ويكفى ان يشار اليه  دون ان تاخذ تلك المساحة من العمود
هكذا شعرت الجلفوطة بالفخر حيال ماورد عنها من كلمات  تفرحها حتى لو كانت شتيمة

هو المريخ ده هين




2222222222
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مزمل رجعها في علبها
واكيد ستفكر كثيرا قبل مهاجمة المريخ واهله مستقبلا

*

----------

